# Golden Algae Eaters, did I buy the wrong fish? :(



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2010)

So we went to the tropical fish store here to pick up a few African Dwarf Frogs for my Betta's 10 gallon home, my husband also talked me into getting a golden algae eater. I wasn't really thrilled with the idea and SHOULD have come home and researched first but they were in a tank with a male betta and well one thing lead to another and my husband talked me into it. :-? I think ive made a huge mistake but i keep reading about people who have successfully kept these fish with bettas with no problems im just wondering if maybe they are the lucky few or is the aggressive nature of GAE fish more towards their own species. I just don't know if I should keep him or not, I'm leaning towards not......


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I say NO. Considering they get 11 inches long.... I'm pretty sure they are really aggressive too. 

The store SHOULD let you return it. Most stores have a 14 day return policy for live stock.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I would bring him back. I wouldn't want to chance it with aggression.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2010)

Im going to take him back, yall are right not worth the risk. If i had the room i would keep him in a separate tank by himself but alas one is enough for me. Thanks for the speedy replies Ive already removed him from my tank and i can rest easy now ^_^


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Golden Algea eaters dont eat algae. They do until they realize that there is food elsewhere.

They get to be 11" long, and very territorial.

I had 2. I got rid of both even though they looked neat.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Yea Synthisis is right they don't eat algae much, especially once matured. You should return him and perhaps try to find a siamese algae eater (they are similar) they will eat algae especially the long filamentous algae. Also otos are awesome too and they work so quickly at cleaning


----------

